# Parents: How young is too young...



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

I saw a video somewhere with a little 3 year old dude riding a bike with his dad. The bike didn't have cranks, and he was using his legs to push himself along. A sweet video (can't find it). Anyways, I got a 1.5 year old who is crazy about my bike. He just wants to sit on the top tube and have me push him around. Bike, bike, bike, he says. All the time. Anyways....

How old were your kids when you started them on a mountain bike? What kind of bike? Does anyone know where to get one of those bikes that kids propel with legs and not cranks?

Sorry if this is a frequent post topic. I've never seen it, and I tried searching.

Thanks.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

They are called Glider bikes. You can pick them up from almost any bike shop. Not cheap though (~$200). I picked up a cheap one from Target (15 bucks). Very cheaply and overbuilt for my 4 year old. This coming summer, planning to toss it and pickup another cheap 12" or 16" bike.

I did see a dad with his two boys age 3 and 4 riding 12" bikes with pedals on a local single track in the easy loop. 

You can start them on the gliders around age 2 if they are well balanced and coordinated.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

posted this in another thread recently:



CHUM said:


> my 2 year old son.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


started my son on a strider at 17 mos....when he turned 2 i put him a 12" hotrock..

he just took off like he had been riding forever...


----------



## disfocus (Aug 26, 2009)

Check out the 'families and kids' forum. There have been a few discussions there on this topic. Both my girls started on balance bikes (AKA strider bikes etc) and loved them. They're both pretty tiny, so the 4yo has only just graduated to a 12 inch Merida (sans training wheels due to her balance bike experience). 
If they're too small or not confident enough for a balance bike, you could try a Y-bike. Same idea, but with a big fat back wheel.


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

CHUM said:


> started my son on a strider at 17 mos....when he turned 2 i put him a 12" hotrock..
> 
> he just took off like he had been riding forever...


Awesome vid. Too cool.


----------



## Entrenador (Oct 8, 2004)

CHUM said:


> ...he just took off like he had been riding forever...


CHUM, that is so rad! Ask him if he'll be on my Boggs team this year. :thumbsup:


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

Discfocus directed me to the families and kids forum. Silly me. I had no idea that forum existed. I get to play the online fool today. Moderators are free to move this if better suited to another forum. Thanks for the replies all. And keep the kiddo info. coming.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

I went for a mtb ride this summer with out 3yo on a trail a bike. he LOVED it. I keep meaning to adapt our road tandem for him as well.


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

Haha, awesome CHUM. I think I saw one of his earlier videos on a random youtube find.

After some time on the runbike my daughter started riding at not quite 2.5 last summer, mostly learned through watching her older brother. Her biggest problem was that she was very short for her age, which required a ridiculously small bike that was hard to find without built-in training wheels etc.

Unlike her brother no pump track though, she takes a more pink-dress-and-flip-flops approach to bike riding.

Short answer to the question is that when the kid wants to ride, it's never to early to start.


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

I wonder if CHUM goes vroom vroom too?


----------



## zippin (Apr 7, 2010)

I also got a seat for my daughter that went between my handlebars and seat. We started that when she was 1 or so and we would go ride all the trails with my riding buddies. She loved doing this. Great training also. I picked it up at Academy for $50. Worth every penny.


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

*push bikes (weeRide vs strider)*

My son was about 18 months before a helmet would fit his noggin, we started on a weeride kangaroo seat (what zippin posted basically) & as well as a trailer.

By age 1.5-2 his legs were long enough for a strider push/glide/balance bicycle. The strider has pretty much the lowest seat height at around 12". He has some issues with pedaling, so still uses a push bike a lot (now the weeride push bike) at age 3.5.

Here's some pics comparing the sizes of the 12" weeride to a strider (10" wheels).

Note- the strider's front end got munched by the car, so I transplanted the headset, fork & front wheel from a huffy (rock it?) and cut down some old handlebars. Also note the uber cool carbon fiber headset spacer, it's the only 1" spacer I had on hand  & easier to install than cutting down the huffy steerer.
The weeride also has been modified with some cut down bars & different stem, as the original were waay too tall BMX style bars (I didn't have another flat bar, or that would be on there). Kids bikes at the local goodwill go for $2-5.99 so make good donor parts bikes.


----------



## jrabenaldt (Feb 24, 2005)

My youngest son was 2 1/2 when he started pedaling w/o training wheels. He had to jump off in the grass to stop but he could ride.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

chum, that vid is awesome. how nice it is to have kids that like riding on bikes.


----------



## HighFlyingMama (Apr 4, 2011)

At 1.5 yrs old, you need one of three bikes: Strider, Specialized Hotwalk aluminum balance bike(remove seat/post, strap cheap seat right to frame), or Haro Z10 (steel, but decent). There are a LOT of brands out there, but most don't go short enough standover for the little tiny kids.

We started our kids out on balance bikes. My 7 yr old went from his balance bike to a flea market 12" Huffy (too small for him, but $5 and easy to learn on) at 3 yrs and 2 months. After a week or two with that horrible, but useful little bike, we bought him a 16" Specialized. No training wheels ever. He's ROC3 for his category in BMX now and is racing mountain bikes, too, now. His second race is this weekend. He got his first actual mountain bike at 5.

My daughter turned 3 today. She got her balance bike at 18 months. At 2 yrs and a few days, we got her a 12" Specialized (the smallest pedal bike there is, as far as I know.) We modded it a little to make it about 1" shorter standover and removed the coaster brake. Within a week, she was riding it without problems, the biggest hurdle being learning to pedal since she was too short for our tricycles. She never used training wheels ever.

At 2 yrs, 2 months, she raced her first BMX race as the youngest rider in the history of the sport. She has ridden some really gentle single track with me on her race bike, and does REALLY well. But the race bike is for smooth tracks with no turning. It's squirelly as heck. So, tonight, I'm up this late to finish painting the frame of the mountain bike we're building her, based on a 16" Specialized frame, like my son's first bike. She is going to FLIP tomorrow. It's a day late, but she won't mind.  She'll race the Kids Kup at the mountain bike races this weekend on it, I'm sure. She took first place in the 4 and Under class at the last Kids Kup she did. 

This is all at the interest and request of our kids, we weren't into bikes before they started this quest. We're having a blast together, though! When is too young? Before they stand up, I suppose.

http://forums.mtbr.com/families-riding-kids/strider-cup-racing-action-759274.html This is from BMX Grand Nationals. It was a BLAST!

Hope to see a post on here soon of your little dude rockin' his balance bike all over the place!


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

HighFlyingMama said:


> At 1.5 yrs old, you need one of three bikes: Strider, Specialized Hotwalk aluminum balance bike(remove seat/post, strap cheap seat right to frame), or Haro Z10 (steel, but decent). There are a LOT of brands out there, but most don't go short enough standover for the little tiny kids.
> 
> We started our kids out on balance bikes. My 7 yr old went from his balance bike to a flea market 12" Huffy (too small for him, but $5 and easy to learn on) at 3 yrs and 2 months. After a week or two with that horrible, but useful little bike, we bought him a 16" Specialized. No training wheels ever. He's ROC3 for his category in BMX now and is racing mountain bikes, too, now. His second race is this weekend. He got his first actual mountain bike at 5.
> 
> ...


Awesome! I'd love to see pics of the bike you've built her.


----------



## HighFlyingMama (Apr 4, 2011)

bluestatevirgin, I just posted a thread about it, so I didn't derail yours 
http://forums.mtbr.com/families-riding-kids/another-16-hotrock-build-767813


----------



## normonster (Jan 12, 2008)

Glider bikes are the way to go. In general, the frames are shorter than the 12" bikes, so that kids can start younger. But if your kids are tall or older and starting to learn to ride, then just get the 12" bike, drop the seat and take off the pedals, and voila, its a glider bike..... 

It just seems that this glider technique should be the new standard for kids, and training wheels should be outlawed. The training wheels are completely useless in that they dont really train the kid to do anything. If anything, they are dangerous since they dont let kids lean correctly when making sharp turns or crossing incline driveways ==> leads to unnecesary falls. ....


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

HighFlyingMama said:


> bluestatevirgin, I just posted a thread about it, so I didn't derail yours
> http://forums.mtbr.com/families-riding-kids/another-16-hotrock-build-767813


Nice job, HFM. :thumbsup:


----------



## HighFlyingMama (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks! Both kids have been on it ALL day. Needless to say, it has gone over really well. Now, to see how it fairs on the trails. Playing with gearing will be interesting. Easy enough, yet not too...


----------



## Triaxtremec (May 21, 2011)

Amazing and Cute 3 year old kid mountain biking! (strider bikes rule!) - YouTube


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

Triaxtremec said:


> Amazing and Cute 3 year old kid mountain biking! (strider bikes rule!) - YouTube


Yep. That's the vid. Thanks!


----------



## Duntov1967 (Jan 14, 2012)

Triaxtremec said:


> Amazing and Cute 3 year old kid mountain biking! (strider bikes rule!) - YouTube


Now that would have been even better if Dad had removed his pedals and brakes! :thumbsup:


----------



## HighFlyingMama (Apr 4, 2011)

Duntov, that would be adorable! I have a video of my husband riding my dirt bike like a giant balance bike with my daughter. She was thrilled!

Balance Bike vs. Dirt Bike (Specialized HotWalk and Honda CRF230F) - YouTube


----------



## FullBladdy (Aug 26, 2011)

Another vote for the "balance-glider" bikes. I have a Strider for my son and he loves it. It was instantly obvious that this bike would progress his learning. It only weighs around 7 lbs. so he can lift in and load into the car himself. No goat's head issues as the tires are closed cell foam and will never pop. 

Keep an eye out on craigslist, I got mine for $40 used. I found searching for "balance bike" produced the most results. Skuut is another brand that is made of wood and seems to show up a lot on CL. Cheers!


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

So I see the Strider is going for about $90. Some of the wood balance bikes can be had for around $60. As of now, I'm probably going to get the Strider. Anybody have thoughts on the wooden bikes?


----------



## FullBladdy (Aug 26, 2011)

I know people that have them and the seem to like them. As I said I got my strider used so the price was right. I do like that it is metal as it will not get as impacted by rain, etc. My kid also likes to beat on his stuff and I see the strider edging out the wood ones for durability. The reality is getting any of these bike is a great thing to do for your kid and the sooner the better. It will also be a "tool" that gets them to the next level so you will get use for a short time then move on. I see this as the reason you can find them used pretty easily. 

I see one here (Sac area) brand new for $60. Search and you will get your deal.


----------



## HighFlyingMama (Apr 4, 2011)

The 2012 Strider has quick release handlebars that spin to fold flat. If you have limited car space and want to tote it around a lot, that's an awesome benefit. None of our balance bikes do that, and I frequently take the bar off our Hotwalk to get in our trunk space. (Jetta wagon with gear for four racers, cooler, toolbox, etc. Space is limited. If I didn't already have the LikeABike Forest and the Hotwalk, I would absolutely get the newest Strider.

We bought the LikeABike Forest in 2006 for our son, before the zillion knock-off balance bikes became available. We love it and it will stay in our family until we're dead. That said, we just put it back together two nights ago after dissasembling it to every nut and washer, stripping it, sanding it, and doing a complete refinish. The bike was made REALLY well, don't get me wrong. But two kids riding it through every puddle on our farm and through mud 6" deep and leaving it out in the rain several times (OUCH!!) and leaving it out for the dew to collect on it...well, that really took a toll on it in the last 5 years.

The lower quality wooden bikes I've seen are nice as trainers, but they lack a couple of things. One is quality, most reviewers note issues and the ones I've seen in public dont' look like they'll make it past one kid. If you want an heirloom toy, they aren't it. Secondly, they share a "feature" with the LikeABike that I think is more of a detriment, honestly. They have a very limited turn of the fork. VERY limited. the kids don't care, they still turn fine by leaning or picking up the front end and bouncing it to the side. They tout is as a safety feature that prevents jack-knife accidents. It does, for sure. But, then when they move to a pedal bike, they have to learn that skill anyway, and then they're going faster when they inevitably jack-knife. I personally would rather see they learn to not oversteer when still on the balance bike.

There's a Strider on my Houston CL right now for $55, in excellent shape. I would definitely search used if budget is your main concern. If you want those turn-flat handlebars, though, go new!


----------



## burnedthetoast (Oct 30, 2009)

*Try Performance brand*

Performance actually makes a pretty decent bike that I think is similar in quality to the Hotwalk (and I like it better than the Strider, which I find too toy-like). Performance's balance bike has real spoked wheels, real air-filled tires, and real stem/handlebars. They've got it listed now at $79 but I think I got it for $10-20 less (maybe you can find a coupon somewhere?).

I've written two blog posts about it, check 'em out for more info:
- Initial reaction/write-up
- One month later, trail ride (includes video)

We gave it to my daughter for her 3rd birthday - it's only 3 months later and she's been on a couple 2-3 mile rides, including on easy dirt trails. Makes me wish I'd bought much earlier...


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

burnedthetoast said:


> Performance actually makes a pretty decent bike that I think is similar in quality to the Hotwalk (and I like it better than the Strider, which I find too toy-like). Performance's balance bike has real spoked wheels, real air-filled tires, and real stem/handlebars. They've got it listed now at $79 but I think I got it for $10-20 less (maybe you can find a coupon somewhere?).
> 
> I've written two blog posts about it, check 'em out for more info:
> - Initial reaction/write-up
> ...


http://forums.mtbr.com/families-rid...erformance-vs-strider-658960-post7412625.html

And a whole thread dedicated to it. I'd get the performance one over the strider.


----------



## burnedthetoast (Oct 30, 2009)

CharacterZero said:


> http://forums.mtbr.com/families-rid...erformance-vs-strider-658960-post7412625.html
> 
> And a whole thread dedicated to it. I'd get the performance one over the strider.


I looked at that thread when I was researching, forgot how detailed it was!

The DB was my 2nd choice after the Performance bike.


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

Just wanted to take a second to thank everyone. In my 2+ years on mtbr, this is the most thoughtful and useful response I've gotten to a thread. Must be a parent thing. I'm going to order soon!


----------



## 1Slippy (Jan 20, 2012)

i started my son at 2 on a strider by KTM he is 3.5 now and shreds a 12" bike now.


----------



## disfocus (Aug 26, 2009)

bluestatevirgin said:


> So I see the Strider is going for about $90. Some of the wood balance bikes can be had for around $60. As of now, I'm probably going to get the Strider. Anybody have thoughts on the wooden bikes?


One advantage of the wooden ones is tweakability if your kids are little. Both my girls are tiny, and when my oldest was given a wooden Netti 'My Bike' at 2, she couldn't touch the ground! Having a wooden 'seat post' that slides between two flat surfaces made it easy to just drill new holes and set the seat much lower for her. Not such an issue if your kids aren't from a long line of hobbits like mine are...


----------



## gautama108 (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi,

My daughter receive its like-a-bike when she was 1. She use it up anywhere we went, and did some bike park small module with it, with pleasure. This gave her the balance.

Then she receive it's first HotRock. The 12'' inch one. Same. We did some tour using a Follow Me Tandem which is fantastic. This gave her the pedaling technique.

One day (3 year and 3 month), she just took her bike and went pedaling with it. Just like that. So she never had these rollers.

Next she had HotRock 16'', 20''. And I just found a used 24'' FSR for her.
She is now almost 7 and we do some easy DH Track with her. (I should edit some video).

She is also doing ski/snowboard/climbing quite well. So I think that its is never too young. Except in our adult mind. *BUT we always put fun first*, not performance. Also we always listen and respect her, stop when she start to be tired, help when she was unsafe, ... had a lot of bravo and apple pie on the way.

Also, I have noticed that repeating same trails helps a lot. It give kids confidence. Same for well defined goals.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

gautama108 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My daughter receive its like-a-bike when she was 1. She use it up anywhere we went, and did some bike park small module with it, with pleasure. This gave her the balance.
> 
> ...


Yes it does, thanks! I think I'm starting to get more excited about my son's new bike than he's going to be when he gets it.


----------



## Crackhead_Willy (Sep 7, 2009)

I am looking to get either the Strider, Giant Pre or the Specialized Hotwalk for my son's 2nd birthday. Does anyone know the weights and standover heights of the Hotwalk and Giant Pre? I can't seem to find specs for either of these bike anywhere and no local shops seem to have them. I may also consider the Performance bike, but it seems quite a bit heavier than the others.


----------



## burnedthetoast (Oct 30, 2009)

I don't know the stats on those - but I will say that I don't think the weight of the Performance bike matters much to my daughter. The only times she gets discouraged riding are if I've taken her a little too far for her energy level that day or if she's trying to go up a steep hill (and I think the deal there is not the weight of the bike, but the difficulty of walking/pushing ANY balance bike up a steep hill).

Does the Giant Pre seatpost go all the way through the top/down tube, or just sit in it? If it just sits in it, I'd stay away from it since that means pretty limited adjustment. If you're comparing that to the Hotwalk, I'd also lean toward Hotwalk because of the foot rests (the one thing I wish the Performance bike had).


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

Where we lived in 2000-2001, my daughter (2+ at the time) would get out daily on her recycled trike, we'd do laps around the block with me walking behind her; I got a decent workout, she was quick! In '01, she got a 12" w/ training wheels, and we started doing the same thing...only faster. And farther.

'02 finally saw the training wheels come off her next (16") bike, and hyper-progression after that.

Now, at 14 and done sprouting upward, she's on a dual-suspension bike, 26" wheels, 21 speeds, front disc, and is talking about 30/40-mile rides on MUP. The trails around here SUCK, so we have to settle. (There is a 2-block stretch of busted sidewalk near a local high school that's more fun than any trail here!)


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

So just to bring this thread full circle. I got the strider bike. Mostly because my boy is only 17 mo. and the strider is the smallest, lightest of the bikes. He jumped on it first thing and went, "Vrooom". However, for now, he seems more interested in wrenching on it, rather than riding on it.


----------



## mbrock.40 (Aug 29, 2007)

zippin said:


> I also got a seat for my daughter that went between my handlebars and seat. We started that when she was 1 or so and we would go ride all the trails with my riding buddies. She loved doing this. Great training also. I picked it up at Academy for $50. Worth every penny.


My wife just got one of these seats from a co-worker today. I had never heard of it, but now I'm stoked. The little one just turned 1 and I have been itching to got him riding. If it's only in the neighborhood for now. Quality time and excellent way to get me back into shape. :thumbsup:


----------



## sunnyboymaniac (Feb 20, 2012)

kids are amazing.. i bring them out since they were babies


----------



## sunnyboymaniac (Feb 20, 2012)

bluestatevirgin said:


> So just to bring this thread full circle. I got the strider bike. Mostly because my boy is only 17 mo. and the strider is the smallest, lightest of the bikes. He jumped on it first thing and went, "Vrooom". However, for now, he seems more interested in wrenching on it, rather than riding on it.


wow.. handy biker 
you go boy!


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

sunnyboymaniac said:


> wow.. handy biker
> you go boy!


Yeah, I'm going to get him wrenching. Try to get him working on my bike, and then fixing others' bikes. I expect he should paying the cable bill by age 2.


----------



## pryorflstf (Feb 22, 2012)

I can't believe I have never seen one of these! Thanks for creating this thread! My oldest was just under 4yrs when she finally got her training wheels off I was on deployment for half of that year and wife wanted her to wait for me to get home for her to try. She would have been riding before I left if I had her try one of these. I got this bike for free from a buddy who was moving and just took the one piece crank off. My 3yr old loved riding this with the training wheels on it but stopped riding it once I raised them I'm going to have her try it out tomorrow


----------



## Jonnybmac (Mar 14, 2012)

never too young... if they can walk they can ride! as soon as my kid started walking i had him on a strider bike, just pushing it along as he couldnt sit on the seat but at that age they love pushing anb holding onto things anyways. you can really tell the difference between a cheap bike and a well made one, with childs needs in mind, such as weight and height.. A few of my friends have tried cheap bikes with their kids but are stunt due to them not being strong/tall enough to use it, where as at a young age getting them on a bike early can be important... as it not only helps with riding but balance on all sorts of other things.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

bluestatevirgin said:


> I saw a video somewhere with a little 3 year old dude riding a bike with his dad. The bike didn't have cranks, and he was using his legs to push himself along. A sweet video (can't find it). Anyways, I got a 1.5 year old who is crazy about my bike. He just wants to sit on the top tube and have me push him around. Bike, bike, bike, he says. All the time. Anyways....
> 
> How old were your kids when you started them on a mountain bike? What kind of bike? Does anyone know where to get one of those bikes that kids propel with legs and not cranks?
> 
> ...


My 3.5 year old learned to ride on the Strider Bike when he was 2.5 years old. Just this week he began riding a pedal bike. The Strider Bike is great and they go for 100 bones, see link below. There are many bikes like this on the market now, so shop around. One thing good about Strider as it seems to have the greatest seat height adjustment range, which is key. Once they can sit on the saddle and touch the ground with feet then it does not take long before they are running and balancing along. The negative on the Strider is the lack of a foot rest, but they have a new model out with that. However, this is not much of negative because once they can balance really well they will transition quicker to a pedal bike. I have no time table for my son joing me on MTB rides, but I may get a weehoo this year just so he can come along and see what it's like. linkNote: All STRIDER bikes fit kids 1 - 5 years old-Strider Sports International, Inc.


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

cjsb said:


> My 3.5 year old learned to ride on the Strider Bike when he was 2.5 years old. Just this week he began riding a pedal bike. The Strider Bike is great and they go for 100 bones, see link below. There are many bikes like this on the market now, so shop around. One thing good about Strider as it seems to have the greatest seat height adjustment range, which is key. Once they can sit on the saddle and touch the ground with feet then it does not take long before they are running and balancing along. The negative on the Strider is the lack of a foot rest, but they have a new model out with that. However, this is not much of negative because once they can balance really well they will transition quicker to a pedal bike. I have no time table for my son joing me on MTB rides, but I may get a weehoo this year just so he can come along and see what it's like. linkNote: All STRIDER bikes fit kids 1 - 5 years old-Strider Sports International, Inc.


If you look a few posts above, you will see that I already bought one. I even included pics.


----------



## adam728 (Jan 25, 2006)

Very cool pics. My kid (19 months) loves sitting on the top tube of our bikes and getting pushed around. Every time we go in the garage he runs over the rack and starts yanking on one of our bikes while saying "bike, bike, bike". He knows which drawer in the cabinet his helmet is in and always goes for it too. I can picture him wanting to wrench on it more than ride it too though. He was all about helping me tear my sister's Buell down this past weekend. Great little tool fetcher. Not the right tool, mind you, but he's extremely enthusiastic about bringing you tools.

So tonight I picked him up this. Hard to beat $30. Pretty light, a claimed 7 lbs. Seat is probably too tall in it's lowest position, but there's plenty of space to cut the frame tube and re-slit it to drop the seat another 2-3".

Now I REALLY can't wait to get back home this weekend and give it to him! Hope he likes it even half as much as he liked his first wagon ride this summer.


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

adam728, I almost bought the wee ride. Almost...but I couldn't find much information about it online. Post back and let us know how your boy is liking it.


----------



## adam728 (Jan 25, 2006)

He hasn't even seen it yet and I'm already modding it. Chopped 2" off the frame post and stole the seat & post from a freebie Barbie parts bike, which sits lower and is way lighter than the seat / post / bracket that came with the WeeRide.










Hoping to get some video of him today & tomorrow, may post next week went killing time in a hotel on the road.


----------



## adam728 (Jan 25, 2006)

Never updated with vids, he LOVED the bike. Crazy, obsessed with it. Did quite well scooting around on it. 

After about a week and a half he could care less. Still likes to drag it out and put on his helmet, but he's much more into riding in the trailer behind daddy. That and school buses. Dang is he into buses. He can spot em a mile away, and his shiney Ertl toy bus can never be more than an arm's reach away, can't even eat dinner without it on the table so he can see it.


----------



## Thor Lord of Thunder (Jun 6, 2010)

I have a Skuut, and went with one because you can flip the body upside down, mount up the seat and handlebars, and have it sitting 4-5" lower than it would be otherwise. My 2 year old (2 in March) spent about a week walking it around before he was gliding and just using his feet to dab along. Incredible! I always liked the idea of a balance bike, but was blown away at how fast he learned to smoothly glide around on it. Now all he wants to do is ride alongside Daddy on his own bike.


----------



## tomcollins15 (May 6, 2012)

I have a little boy that just turned 1, and after reading this thread I am definately getting him some sort of strider in a few months!


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

tonight, my son just rode for the first time without training wheels. He just turned 3 about a week ago. I started him around 28 months old on a Specialized Hotwalk balance bike, and he got a Specialized Hotrock 12" for his birthday. I made the mistake of leaving training wheels on in order to let him get his pedalling skills honed, but today the training wheels "broke" (cough) so he had no choice.

It is awesome


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

Update: Yesterday, he rode with me giving him a push start. Today, he rode by pushing off by himself. Good stuff!

Jake officially riding by himself - YouTube


----------



## adam728 (Jan 25, 2006)

For some reason this past weekend the bike "clicked" again with my son. He was only interested in riding in the trailer, but now all he wants to do is to go on rides with daddy. Just over 21 months old and he's just about gliding, seems like he went from walking along to sitting and coasting in an instant. I wouldn't doubt that we put a mile on just around the yard tonight. 

I also found out I play around too much when going slow. A stoppie gone wrong has resulted in the worst pedal-gash calf I've had in probably 6+ years. All at <1 mph riding in the yard with a <2 year old.


----------



## bandit1 (Jun 27, 2011)

I am in agreement with the notion that when they are ready, no age is too young. My 2 year old has an old tricycle that he rides around the back patio. His legs are just barely long enough to reach the pedals, but he is trying and getting the hang of it.

I never knew about the "glide" type bikes, when I learned how to ride back in the mid to early 80's, I started out on a 20" Schwinn and progressed from there. I have been trying to figure a cost effective way to take the 2 year old with me when I go ride on the weekends with the other 3 older kids. This thread is giving me some ideas.


----------



## melting snowman (Apr 22, 2012)

I agree, no age is too young. My daughter started with a trike at 2 as well, and now she is 3.5 and has her bike with training wheels and can max out at about 7 mph on it.


----------



## bandit1 (Jun 27, 2011)

yea my youngest daughter was on training wheels till about 2 years ago when she was 6. I think that was too long, but I only came in the picture about a year prior and immediately started working with her to get off the training wheels. If not for me, I think she might still be on them... LOL My girlfriend is not a big risk taker and tries to play it safe. I come from the line of thinking that you have to take risks and learn from your downfalls otherwise you will not grow to be a better person.

Now with my youngest son, he will be off training wheels by 4-5 as long as I have something to do with it. I was about 5 when I lost training wheels, so my kids can follow in my tire tracks.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

I dont think there is a "too young." As long as the kid is having fun with it - responsibly - then let them have at it. I won't force things on my kids, but if/when they show interest, then I'll support them. My son started out on a strider, and then somewhere along the line he moved to training wheels.

*Introducing the training wheels was a bad idea.*

He rode around his bike with training wheels for a couple years and had no interest in taking them off. He relied upon the training wheels to the point that he would ride his bike without paying attention at all... looking around, pointing at things, making tight turns that he had no business making, leaning down to fiddle with whatever, etc. He was developing bad habits as a result of using the training wheels.

Finally, I'd had enough and took the training wheels off. I had to re-teach him everything that the strider bike had taught, but the training wheels had taken away. Furtunately it didn't take him long to learn the basics of riding a bike... maybe a week or two and he was pretty much good to go. But damn... those training wheels are such a bad idea.


----------



## bandit1 (Jun 27, 2011)

haha, yea sounds like my youngest daughter, her training wheels came off 3 times, on the 3rd time she took them put them in the trash and they were never seen again. I told her I was not putting them back on again after the 3rd time they came off... but yea, it took a few tries and she got the hang of it.

I may keep your story in mind and avoid the training wheels for the youngest boy. will also have to look into getting him a stridder too for Christmas this year as well.


----------



## tcr (Apr 16, 2012)

Balance bikes are awesome. Our first 2 kids learned to ride without training wheels the "traditional" way at 5 years old after 2 years of riding with training wheels and tipping over in turns due to the inherent challenges of training wheels. When our 3rd was born someone told us about balance bikes and we picked one up off of craigslist for $10 and he started at about 18 months. We had to wait for his legs to be long enough to reach the pedals on the hand me down 12" bike because I was too lazy to modify a bike for him. At 2 yrs and 4 months I put him on the 12" bike with training wheels for a few days to get the hang of pedaling. Then I took off the training wheels and he took off. It did take him about 2 weeks to learn to brake, but now at 2 yrs and 6 months he is wide open standing and pedaling and riding off the curb, etc.


----------



## ballerina18 (Jul 29, 2010)

We also got our daughter a Strider bike and she loved that!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

BShow said:


> I dont think there is a "too young." As long as the kid is having fun with it - responsibly - then let them have at it. I won't force things on my kids, but if/when they show interest, then I'll support them.


Agreed.

My 7yo just can't get the bike thing, still riding on training wheels, but I try to get him to ride properly as much as it's still fun to him. And he loves it...

Last thing I need is my son to start getting disinterested about bikes. His time will come. I wasn't an early learner but sure ended up loving bikes (all of them) and that's what I'm after.


----------

